# Online Performance of Ballet & Classical Music from Saint Petersburg (due to Corona)



## TxllxT

*Online Performance of Ballet & Classical Music from Saint Petersburg (due to Corona)*

The News server 'Fontanka' has made it possible to attend live performances through internet.

https://calendar.fontanka.ru/articles/9480/

Today, 14 April 2020, there is Carmina Burana, Sibelius and Shostakovich on. The concerts & Ballet performances are not archived. So when you have time & taste for the Arts: enjoy!


----------



## TxllxT

Mariinsky TV on Youtube, Samson et Dalila streamed live on 22 April 2020 (because the corona virus closed the theatre)


----------



## TxllxT

*Must for Prokofiev lovers!*

Sunday 26 april: Premiere of Prokofiev 3rd & 4th Symphony - Valery Gergiev & Mariinsky Orchestra

(video only to be seen this evening)


----------

